# Plant ID need a second opinion.



## Danjinkies (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 

I've had this plant for a few months now and I originally purchased it off Ebay under the name "staurogyne repens." However this plant looks nothing like it. I was thinking it could be the "staurogyne repens sp. Porto velho" variety. Perhaps someone could give me a second opinion to help me verify what it actually is. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like they sold you _Hygrophila polysperma_


----------



## Danjinkies (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Oct 8, 2012)

I second polysperma. It's a weed for sure. I have some in my tank with a bunch of repens and it creeps. Mine also gets the pinkish color on most of them. I think it looks nice in your tank though, especially if trimmed. If you had your heart on stauro repens let me know. I have some for sale over at the tpt site. Still can post under the for sale or trade forum here.


----------

